# Automatic door lock



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

2006 Dodge Caravan, one of the automatic door locks on a sliding door doesn't work. Is there a separate fuse or do you think it would be an actuator?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

They are on the same fuse make sure the contact point on the sliding door are clean. Most likely an actuator. Just two wires power and ground remove the panel then with the door shut have someone run the door switch while you use a test light


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Sometimes vehicles have "known" problems with certain things. With that said, search google.com for the following words and read through some of the posts...

2006 caravan sliding door lock


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

Put your ear up to the door panel and hit the power lock button, normally if an actuator goes out it will still try to move and make a click noise. If you can her it, its just worn out and needs replaced.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

cjm94 said:


> They are on the same fuse make sure the contact point on the sliding door are clean. Most likely an actuator. Just two wires power and ground remove the panel then with the door shut have someone run the door switch while you use a test light


 Where is the contact point?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

D-rock said:


> Put your ear up to the door panel and hit the power lock button, normally if an actuator goes out it will still try to move and make a click noise. If you can her it, its just worn out and needs replaced.


 Thank you. Very low mileage, but there is a history on Caravans of door lock problems.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> Where is the contact point?


Should be on the door jam. I mostly work on fords it's been awhile since I've seen a caravan. Most contact points are copper tabs on the body side and spring loaded buttons on the door. Make sure they are clean of corrosion.


----------



## streetneons (Jan 7, 2013)

You need a door lock actuator. I work at a dodge dealership and we replace them all the time for that issue. I do not think you will find that actuator aftermarket at like autozone or advance. I am pretty sure it will be dealer only.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Autozone has it. I have already looked.


----------

